# where do u control smg II at



## JoN6758 (Jun 12, 2002)

i heard u can control it from the steering wheel and where the stick would normally be...but do they both do the same thing....and wut exaxtly does it do because it sounds alot like an automatic


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

JoN6758 said:


> *i heard u can control it from the steering wheel and where the stick would normally be...but do they both do the same thing....and wut exaxtly does it do because it sounds alot like an automatic *


It's basically an electronic clutch. Electronics actuate the shift rather than a clutch pedal. Not an auto with a torque converter.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

There is a useful review of SMG2 in Bimmer magazine this month.


----------



## JoN6758 (Jun 12, 2002)

*where is it located though*

like where do u control it from....the steering wheel or where the stick would be?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: where is it located though*



JoN6758 said:


> *like where do u control it from....the steering wheel or where the stick would be? *


both, either/or, whichever is best for you.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2002)

There is a downshift paddle at 9 o'clock and an upshift paddle at 3 o'clock. Both paddles are behind the steering wheel, inbetween the blinker and wiper controls.  

There is also a stick, with a very simple maze.


----------

